# High Elf sprues and bits...



## Takana77 (Mar 2, 2009)

the high elf spearman box lists that includes bits to turn them into lorien sea guards. question is do the sprues in the high elf battalion box have them as well?

same goes for high elf chariot and white lion chariot bits and are they in the battalion box too?

I've noticed some battalion/battleforce boxes are just repackaged regiments/units, but sometimes they are different in quantity or sprues from the regiment/unit boxes altogether.

thanks,

tak

:victory:


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Looking on GW website, the battalion only gives you the Tiranoc Chariot profile, so it doesn't look like they have the Lion Chariot parts. Whilst the battalion gives you parts to convert Spearman to Sea Guard, I don't think they'll be the same as the Island of Blood models. You just have to attach the bow and quiver to a Spearman.

Should I be wrong then my bad, like I say I only looked online.

All the best.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

They're be the same models as if you bought them individually in boxes. You get the parts to make a Lion Chariot (there's no way to package a Tiranoc chariot without giving you the lion bits, given how the sprues are laid out) and you get the quivers to make Spearmen into Lothern Seaguard.


----------

